# SnowBear Cheap Replacement Winch



## kwollen

Last year I bought a Snowbear plow as a closeout at Sam's. I currently have a beat up 85 Blazer with a Meyer. The Snowbear will fit two other vehicles I currently own. Hopefully it will remain a back up plow. I have read in this forum about the winches dying on these plows. Well, Harbor Freight has a 2 ton 1.5 hp ATV winch for $49.95. This is 1.5 hp with power in and out. All I did was buy a ¼" steel plate larger than the base on the current Super Winch. Take the old winch off, center the new plate where the new plate will mount and measure the 2 wholes that you will need to drill to mount the plate on the plow(3/8"). Match or bolt the single bolt hole from the base of the new winch (drill it out to 3/8), then scribe the outlines of the other 2 mount holes from the new winch to the plate. Drill these 2 new holes at their widest point to get max clearance for the 2 ( 5/16") mounting bolts. This now gives 3 mounting bolts. Not being a machinist I had to enlarge some of the holes to make everything fit. I plan on using a chain or strap rather than the steel cable. The current controls work on the new winch. Now I have a cheap backup winch.


----------



## wagonman76

Thats cool. The winch I used looks like the same thing used on the Snowbear, just rebadged. I got mine off ebay for $36 or so. 2000# ATV winch. I used the steel cable that came with it, but put a new end on it with real saddle clamps. I wired the controller inside the car. It works quite well.

After 2 seasons it started sticking when cold, I had to hit it with a hammer to get it going after being parked for a day. It also started drifting down sometimes. Last summer I tore apart the motor and cleaned out all the rust, and replaced the motor brush springs. I also put some sealing washers at the terminal bolts (where I suspect the moisture got in) and coated the parts with grease before assembling them. Put it all back together and it works good as new. Maybe itll last longer this way. Still, pretty good for a cheap winch.


----------



## CruZer

Thanks for the tips on winch replacement. I bought my Sno Bear as a left over at my local Home Depot last March and haven't needed to use it yet,but ,like with most things,it's gonna break someday,so I'll keep these notes handy for that day.


----------



## kwollen

*CruZar*

CruZer I like to have backups. One might get by using a 3/16" base plate. Another fault I have seen is broken straps. One user named PhantomRacer has an older model Snowbear with a chain instead of a strap. He posted pictures of it in a thread posted by Skinut2234 titled "Snowbear-How much snow can it push". The pictures are posted in replies 16&17. PR also has pictures of how he zip tied his cart together making it easy to put on. As long as my old plow works my Snowbear stays in the garage.


----------



## CruZer

Thanks,kwollen. I remember seeing that thread last year.I'll have to go back and re-visit it. My plan has been to replace the strap with cable if it ever breaks. I'm fortunate enough to have a good sized Ariens snowblower as back up,too.
Of course, we haven't gotten any snow yet this winter ,so I haven't even had a chance to try out my plow except to grade the dirt driveway last spring.


----------



## kwollen

_*Also works on a Meyer!*_ When I used a 1/4" plate for my base, and made it over sized, I figured that it could have multiple uses. Well the plate will bolt on to the lift arm for my old 6 1/2', under the hood pump, Meyer. So now I have a cheap replacement if my pump ever goes out. This should bolt onto any plow's lift arm when it is in the down position. All I would need to do is run longer wires for the controls, probably use some 12 or 14 house wire because it needs heavy wire and I already have some at home.


----------

